# Our ED Ultimate Road Trip



## DieselIndaBlood (Jul 1, 2010)

Two weeks and over 3000 miles in Europe, truly the Ultimate Road Trip. We've been back in the states for a week now and I'm having serious 335d-on-the-autobahn withdraws 

Enjoy the pics and videos:










And the full scale PhotoBlog of our trip:

-c


----------



## BRAISKI (Jan 25, 2010)

Its an experience no one can ever take away from you...


----------



## Hasek9339 (Feb 5, 2009)

those darn wagens (ha ha lol) 

When I did my ED last year the cars that were constantly in the left most lane were usually wagens BMW and AUDI etc. 

Man those German soccer moms know how to haul ass on the autobahn 

Great Car it looks like you had a great time !


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

I loved the "battery" video...  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

Congrats - what a super experience, thanks for sharing. From your plates you were probably at the Welt around the same time we were. Enjoy the new car.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

beauport said:


> Congrats - what a super experience, thanks for sharing. From your plates you were probably at the Welt around the same time we were. Enjoy the new car.


+1! Congratulation and Thank You for sharing!:thumbup:


----------



## NagoC50 (Aug 17, 2009)

The "giddy voice and sweaty palms" took me right back to our ED. 

Oh my, was that fun. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tim818 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the great pictures. Congrats on the new ride!

Tim

Ps. Nice shot on the Fiat 500 Abarth. I hope Fiat/Chrysler will bring those over to the US. Watch out Mini Cooper!


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Enjoyed pictures and videos!


----------



## woodie5 (Mar 11, 2007)

Great videos. thank you for sharing!


----------



## zerbitini (Jan 31, 2010)

tim818 said:


> Thanks for the great pictures. Congrats on the new ride!
> 
> Tim
> 
> Ps. Nice shot on the Fiat 500 Abarth. I hope Fiat/Chrysler will bring those over to the US. Watch out Mini Cooper!


It IS coming to the US.. but Canada gets it first.


----------



## dunny (Oct 10, 2007)

Amazing photos/videos from an amazing trip!


----------



## lensman314 (Apr 28, 2006)

DieselIndaBlood said:


> Two weeks and over 3000 miles in Europe, truly the Ultimate Road Trip. We've been back in the states for a week now and I'm having serious 335d-on-the-autobahn withdraws
> 
> -c


Hiya,
I think we met at Nürburgring. I was the guy in the 335i E92 M-Sport.
Hw many laps did you end up doing?
I only did 2 laps. Next time I plan to do more with a broken-in engine!
-Doug


----------



## DieselIndaBlood (Jul 1, 2010)

Doug! Yup, that was us, small world eh? 

We did those first 2 laps when it was kinda wet, then we hit the gift shop, and then came back for one last lap in the dry (that's the lap of the youtube video above). Crazy that we drove all the way from Berlin and back in one day for 3 laps (6 hours on the road each way), but it was totally worth it. The remainder of your trip go well?

-Carl


----------



## lensman314 (Apr 28, 2006)

I dont think it was crazy. If I where in your situation, I would do it too! 
The rest of oiur trip was good. Went down to the Porcshe Museum the next day, then on to Zurich to stay with a friend of my wife for 2 days, then back up to Frankfurt for drop off and the flight home.
If my wife's vacation wasnt so limited, I would have stayed a lot longer!
-Doug


----------



## ncarter124 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice pics and vids! Did they willing let you video on the Nurburgring or did you have to hide it?


----------



## DieselIndaBlood (Jul 1, 2010)

Well...you're not supposed to, so here's what I did. I took the suction-cup car mount for my Motorola Droid, Dremel'ed a hole in it to free up the view from the camera, and used that to shoot video. I was planning to tell them it was my GPS and then have my GF start it soon as I was out the gate, but on this cold rainy day there was nobody checking at all.

-c


----------



## ncarter124 (Dec 17, 2009)

DieselIndaBlood said:


> Well...you're not supposed to, so here's what I did. I took the suction-cup car mount for my Motorola Droid, Dremel'ed a hole in it to free up the view from the camera, and used that to shoot video. I was planning to tell them it was my GPS and then have my GF start it soon as I was out the gate, but on this cold rainy day there was nobody checking at all.
> 
> -c


Sweet. I plan on buying a GoPro Motorsports Hero for my trip in general, I'll probably put it under the passenger seat until I get underway. We'll see.

That is a brilliant idea btw. :thumbup:


----------



## LightWerkz (May 8, 2007)

nice job with the video updates, getting me amped for my own trip!


----------



## wolfgang0524 (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. You posted videos my two favorite parts of our trip. It took me right back - beautiful. I could feel my weight shifting in my seat as you went around the Nurburgring. My wife saw me watching the videos and she said "you want to go back don't you". Absolutely!

Congrats!


----------

